# Partage d'une arborescence icloud vers dropbox



## marcusus (23 Avril 2020)

Mon précédent boss avait mis en place une solution d'arborescence dans icloud puis partagé/répliqué cette arborescence dans dropbox via des raccourcis et/ou  des alias (pour certains dossiers)/certains fichiers mais je m'aperçois que, sur dropbox online, certains dossiers ne sont vus que comme de simples fichiers (sans arborescence fille) nommés alias alors que mon dossier dropbox 'local' contient lui dossiers/fichiers/arborescence correctes.

Quel est le hic ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.


----------



## Chris K (23 Avril 2020)

marcusus a dit:


> Mon précédent boss avait mis en place une solution d'arborescence dans icloud puis partagé/répliqué cette arborescence dans dropbox via des raccourcis et/ou  des alias (pour certains dossiers)/certains fichiers mais je m'aperçois que, sur dropbox online, certains dossiers ne sont vus que comme de simples fichiers (sans arborescence fille) nommés alias alors que mon dossier dropbox 'local' contient lui dossiers/fichiers/arborescence correctes.
> 
> Quel est le hic ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos retours.



Il faut comprendre que l’alias (d’un fichier ou d’un dossier) n’est pas le fichier/dossier en lui même, mais une sorte de chemin vers le fichier/dossier réel.
Cette fonction d’alias prend son sens sur le disque physique et dans l’environnement où cet alias est créé, mais pas forcément sur la représentation qui en est faite sur le serveur de Dropbox qui ne comprend pas forcément ce qu’est un alias.

Enfin c’est comme ça que je m’explique ton soucis. Sais pas si j’ai été assez clair.


----------



## marcusus (24 Avril 2020)

c'est bien ainsi que je me représente l'utilité des alias que je retrouve désormais dans mon dropbox et j'imagine que mon ancien boss a copié dans dropbox les fichiers présents dans icloud.
Le plus étonnant est mon dossier dropbox local qui contient bien les arborescences filles ainsi que les fichiers présents éventuellement (les dossiers ont une icône de raccourci)


----------



## marcusus (25 Avril 2020)

M'étant adressé à dropbox, le support client me renvoie vers apple pour icloud aussi je pense que je vais faire plus simple...
Je me dis que la première étape est de récupérer tous mes fichiers localement PUIS de les repartager sur drop box.
Comment puis-je récupérer localement les fichiers icloud sans garder ce lien invisible de partage ?

Je ferais ensuite la même chose avec dropbox,consoliderai le tout en ne gardant que les versions à jour afin de partager à nouveau une arborescence propre sur dropbox.

1ère étape, je ne suis pas calé en icloud comment récupérer ces fichiers et mettre fin au partage ?


----------



## ericse (25 Avril 2020)

marcusus a dit:


> comment récupérer ces fichiers


Il n'y a pas à "récupérer" les fichiers depuis iCloud, ils sont dans ton répertoire iCloud Drive sur ton Mac



marcusus a dit:


> et mettre fin au partage


Tu n'as jamais dit qu'il y avait un partage iCloud. Qui l'utilise, depuis quel ordi, avec quel compte ?


----------



## Chris K (25 Avril 2020)

marcusus a dit:


> M'étant adressé à dropbox, le support client me renvoie vers apple pour icloud aussi je pense que je vais faire plus simple...
> Je me dis que la première étape est de récupérer tous mes fichiers localement PUIS de les repartager sur drop box.
> Comment puis-je récupérer localement les fichiers icloud sans garder ce lien invisible de partage ?



Comme le dit @ericse tes fichiers iCloud se trouvent sur ton ordi (sauf cas exceptionnel si ton ordi n’a pas assez d’espace disque).
Pour avoir la liste des alias tu peux taper cette commande dans le Terminal :
`mdfind kMDItemKind="Alias" -onlyin /Chemin/Accès/Repertoire`

Où /Chemin/Accès/Repertoire peut être par exemple /Users/TonNomUtilisateurMac/Desktop si tu veux chercher les alias stockés sur le bureau (Desktop).
Le terminal t’affichera la liste des alias.



marcusus a dit:


> Je ferais ensuite la même chose avec dropbox,consoliderai le tout en ne gardant que les versions à jour afin de partager à nouveau une arborescence propre sur dropbox.



Le plus simple pour éviter de s’embrouiller c’est de voir Dropbox et iCloud comme des disques séparés. En évitant de faire pointer un fichier d’un disque vers un autre disque. Pas d’alias donc.



marcusus a dit:


> 1ère étape, je ne suis pas calé en icloud comment récupérer ces fichiers et mettre fin au partage ?



Quel partage ??


----------

